# Culturelle



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey -I switched from taking metamucil to fibercon because metamucil was fermenting and giving me bad gas and bowel movements. I also added culturelle so I take fibercon and culturelle. My question is has anyone noticed stomach gurgling from culturelle? Is this something that goes away with longer use of the product? Or has anyone noticed culturelle stops working at any point, I am worried that maybe it is no longer effective and I should try a different probiotic.Also for diarrhea does it work like the more strains of bacteria the better? So I could mix and match and add all kinds of probiotics and see what happens? Thanks,Eric


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Clack - I read an article in Prevention Magazine (6/07) edition about probiotics in which they state it is safe to take more than one probiotic at a time; however if you start more than one at the same time, you won't know which one is benefiting you most. Also there is a probiotic called Theralac which they list is good for IBS, which is a blend of five bacterial strains (I don't know which ones), so yes, I would say it is ok to "mix and match". Certainly if you have any bad side effects you can always stop them.As far as your stomach gurgling goes, I experienced a bit of that when I started Align, but only for the first couple of weeks or so, then it was gone. So good luck! Let's hear your progress on this as you "mix and match".  Wearyone


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I have definitely had stomach gurgling and gas and stuff the last couple of days with like abdominal pain too. Not sure if it is stress or if there is some other factor, but for now I guess I'm just gonna stick with culturelle and fibercon for a while until I decide I should do otherwise. I'll continue to experiment with all sorts of stuff including probiotics and will definitely keep everyone updated.


----------



## Trino (Aug 5, 2007)

I've been trying Culturelle too recently and it seems a little gassy, not too much though. Maybe it's the fiber. One thing that seems to slow down gas is taking peppermint. I don't know if you have tried it, but it seems to help. I read somewhere that there are trillions, maybe it was hundreds of trillions of bacteria inside a person already, so even 100 million wouldn't tip the balance that much. So you could mix and match. Also I just read a Consumer Reports article from 2005 which says there are more bacteria in yogurt than there are in supplements, which surprised me.


----------



## clack013 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I don't understand it's like the gurgling popping etc noisy stomach that people can hear. I guess it could be the fibercon also. I was hoping that switching from metamucil to fibercon would take care of the gurgling and all that (metamucil fermented and gave me gas) but who knows I guess I'll give it a little time to see if maybe I just need to get used to the fiber and culturelle, and if not it's back to the drawing board starting over 1 product at a time.


----------



## Trino (Aug 5, 2007)

I hate to judge it since I've only been using it for a week, but I don't know if Culturelle is one of the best. You might want to try Digestive Advantage, which is relatively cheap too; I prefer the chewables but they also have capsules. Another one I just got through testing out is Nature's Way Primadophilus Reuteri, and I think that one is quite effective, but a tiny bit gassy. Of course towards the high end there's Align, which I used some months ago; I never had the problems with it that some people talk about in the beginning. If you can stand yogurt, you might also try some of that; the kind with the live and active cultures. Like I say, the peppermint also seems to help with gas and it's not expensive in its various forms such as peppermint oil, pills; some people just eat mints.


----------



## sld4949 (Apr 21, 2015)

Culturelle comes in 2 types. With Inulin and without Inulin. It is hard to find Culturelle without the Inulin, but I think

health food stores might carry it. The Inulin is on the Fodmap bad food list. If you are having incredible gas and discomfort

check to see if your Culturelle has Inulin. Inulin is the thing that causes the gas. For Ibs D Bifidobacterium Infantis

helped me with pain. The cheaper 4X Probiotic at Walgreens works as well as the more expensive Align for me.

Make sure your Align or 4X Probiotic is not out of date. Read about patient who bought Align shipped by Amazon. Product got so hot during shipment, the B. Infantis

was killed and the capsules didn't help at all.


----------

